# Bee ID



## robo mantis (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes it looks like one of the European mason bees. There is a guy on youtube called solitarybee. Look him up! He has lots of cool mason bees videos. He has lots of this species of mason bee.


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

Based on wing venation I'm going to say that your bee is a honey bee worker Apis mellifera. http://bugguide.net/node/view/3080


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I'd agree with Jetjockey.


----------



## allen123 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks a lot chaps.


----------



## danmcm (May 23, 2012)

hmm i'd like a better look at its head and eyes and if you can spread the wings a little to see its second set are the slightly smaller or nearly missing. Looks little like a bee mimic from these pictures to me. not my science field but wings dont look right to me


----------

